# A Jar of Nothing



## mish (Dec 18, 2005)

*A Jar of Nothing Gift*

Time Taken: < 30 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Materials: Empty Jar 
Sticky Label Paper 
or Paper and Clear Glue Instructions: 
For this project all you need is a empty jar. 

You can print this saying out onto some adhesive label paper suitable for your printer or print it onto normal plain paper and using some Clear Craft glue adhere it to the Jar yourself. 

If you want to go all out you can add some ribbon to the Jar and even Box it up for a Great Gag Gift. 


*--The Saying--- *

*Did you say nothing? *
*When you were asked what you wanted for *
*Birthday,Anniversary,Graduation or Christmas. *
*Don't remember saying NOTHING *
*Well this time someone heard you, searched *
*high and low and found this perfect gift for you. *

Note: These are great for Christmas Fundraising stalls.


----------



## middie (Dec 18, 2005)

lol mish... i like it !!


----------



## mish (Dec 18, 2005)

Hee hee. Be careful what you ask for.  You just might get it.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2005)

"NOTHING" is David's answer everytime
we ask him what he wants.

I've got an empty jar on the counter and will be pasting a label on!
Thanks for the idea Mish.


----------



## mish (Dec 18, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> "NOTHING" is David's answer everytime
> we ask him what he wants.
> 
> I've got an empty jar on the counter and will be pasting a label on!
> Thanks for the idea Mish.


 
Don't forget the bow.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2005)

I've got a fancy green one all picked out!!!!   : )


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 20, 2005)

this would also be handy if you're hosting a Holiday Party:

When the inevitable  "party pooper"  arrives,  and you ask  what he/she would like to eat or drink,  and they reply,  "oh,  Nothing for me, thanks".

You, the Host with the Most,  can say,  "yep!  I have that!  Be right back!"

...and present Mr/Ms Pooper  with a Jar of Nothing  (and maybe a cocktail  napkin).

--J


----------



## buckytom (Dec 20, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I've got a fancy green one all picked out!!!! : )


 
i've heard that before, in a plastic surgeon's office, during rhinoplasty... 

as far as the jar goes, look on the bright side. at least you get a good storage container to put your change in for return presents to that person...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2005)

reminds me of the saying, "when I get around to it."

Somewhere out in the universe I saw some entreprenuer marketing these thingies that looked like a circular, flat, rubber jar opener.  Voila -- a round Tuit!


----------

